# Tenon & Mortise



## The General (Aug 12, 2008)

Did anyone see the article in April woodshop news on a new tenon machine that is out company name is richline? Looks nice any one have any more info?


----------



## BloomingtonMike (Jan 3, 2008)

Richline has been out for a long time. they make several machines. Go to youtube and watch their videos. Pretty nice. I was looking into a JDS Multirouter and found out about them. I never did buy either one (ended up witha Leigh FMT and a horizontal mortiser instead). The Richline products look awesome but they are very expensive.


----------

